# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Verkoudheid (RVS) - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Tips om verkoudheid te voorkomen*

Voorkomen is beter dan genezen, maar zeker voor verkoudheden is dat gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. In principe kun je niets anders doen dan mensen vermijden die er zelf een hebben, wat in de praktijk natuurlijk niet haalbaar is. Daarbij moet je beseffen dat iemand met een sluimerende verkoudheid net zo besmettelijk is als iemand bij wie de symptomen volop zijn losgebarsten.

Enkele tips om te voorkomen dat je je verkoudheid doorgeeft aan anderen:
• Hoest of nies niet in de richting van een ander.
• Draai het hoofd weg of buig het hoofd.
• Houd tijdens het hoesten of niezen de hand of binnenkant van de elleboog voor de mond, of nog beter een zakdoek
• Was zo mogelijk de handen na hoesten, niezen of neus afvegen, zeker als ze zichtbaar vuil zijn.
• Gebruik altijd papieren zakdoeken of tissues en gooi deze na gebruik weg. Hergebruikte zakdoeken zijn een onderschatte besmettingsbron. In een warme (broekzak) en vochtige omgeving gedijen micro-organismen erg goed. Bij hergebruik van de vuile zakdoek is er een kans dat besmetting via de handen wordt overgedragen.

Op school en in kinderdagverblijven is het belangrijk dat ook de kinderen bovenstaande aanbevelingen voor hoest- en neushygiëne aanleren. Bijkomende aanbevelingen zijn:
• Voorkom snottebellen door bij kinderen op tijd de neus af te laten vegen.
• Ook speelgoed en andere voorwerpen die kinderen aanraken kunnen een bron van besmetting vormen. 
• Verluchting van de klaslokalen tijdens de speeltijden kan een bijlangrijke bijdrage leveren tot het verminderen van het aantal kiemen in de lucht.
• Kleuters die ziek zijn horen niet thuis op school of het kinderdagverblijf. Neem een ziek kind ook nooit mee wanneer je een bejaard of ziek familielid bezoekt of een bezoek brengt aan een bejaardentehuis of ziekenhuis.

(bron: Gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Het verkoudheidsvirus (RVS) - Respiratoir Syncytiaal virus* 

Het Respiratoir Syncytiaal virus (RSV) is een verkoudheidsvirus verwant aan het griepvirus. (RVS= respiratoir verkoudheidsvirus). Het veroorzaakt een infectie in de luchtwegen. 
Het RSV is de belangrijkste oorzaak van luchtweginfecties bij jonge kinderen. RSV is het enige respiratoire micro-organisme dat bij zuigelingen (van zes weken tot zes maanden) ondanks moederlijke antistoffen toch ziekte veroorzaakt. 
Bijna ieder kind maakt de infectie op zeer jonge leeftijd door. Ook komen veelvuldig herinfecties voor. 

Iedereen kan besmet worden, maar het kan vooral ernstig zijn voor jonge kinderen. Ongeveer 2% van de zuigelingen met RSV moeten opgenomen worden in het ziekenhuis. Bij ex-prematuren is dit veel hoger.
Het RS-virus is heel seizoensgebonden. Het komt vooral voor in de wintermaanden, van oktober tot maart. 
Momenteel bestaat er nog geen vaccin tegen RSV. 


*Besmetting* 

Het virus lijkt niet te worden overgebracht via aërosolen (die bestaan uit kleine partikels) maar via grotere druppels, via de handen en via voorwerpen. Nauw contact speelt een belangrijke rol. Toegangsweg is de neus of het oog, in mindere mate de mond.
Het virus is zeer makkelijk overdraagbaar en verspreidt zich snel, vooral in een besloten gemeenschap (crêche, school,...). RSV in neusslijmdruppels overleeft op vaste oppervlakken bij kamertemperatuur circa zes uur. Op kleding, papieren zakdoekjes of de handen wordt het virus sneller teniet gedaan, meestal binnen een uur. 


*Ziekteverschijnselen* 
Longontsteking veroorzaakt door RSV 

Een RSV-infectie lijkt erg op een verkoudheid met een verstopte neus en slijm, piepende ademhaling, hoestbuien, soms koorts. Ze kan evolueren tot een ernstige infectie van de lagere luchtwegen (bronchiolitis of pneumonie). Bij de eerste RSV-infectie vertoont 25 tot 40% van de kinderen symptomen van bronchiolitis. RSV-infectie leidt bij kinderen ook vaak tot middenoorontstekingen (otitis media). 


Bij kleine kinderen kunnen de kleinste luchtwegen verstopt raken door stukken kapotte cellen en door zwelling van de slijmvliezen. Naarmate de luchtwegen van de zieke zuigeling op zich smaller zijn, zal een rsv-infectie meer last veroorzaken. Dit is vooral het geval voor zeer jonge zuigelingen en voor zuigelingen die prematuur geboren zijn of die na de geboorte ernstige luchtweg-problemen gehad hebben.

Doordat de kleine luchtwegen verstopt geraken, ontstaat er een belangrijk probleem om de lucht van de mond naar de longblaasjes te verplaatsen. Deze bemoeilijkte ademhaling uit zich bij het kind op verschillende manieren: het gaat snel ademen, wat veel energie vraagt. Soms ademt het kind 80 keer per minuut of meer. Omdat de botten van de borstkas nog heel kraakbenig zijn, gaat het kind door de ademinspanning intrekkingen op de borstkas vertonen. 

Een ander teken van uitgesproken ademinspanning is het neusvleugelen. Bij luisteren hoort men een piepende ademhaling en er zijn ook reutels aanwezig.

Doordat de ademhaling zo bemoeilijkt wordt en doordat het ademen zo'n inspanning vraagt, gaat het kind vaak veel minder eten en drinken en riskeert uit te drogen. Afhankelijk van de ernst kan er een lichtblauwe verkleuring van de lippen optreden. Bij kleine zuigelingen onder de twee maanden, kan het virus apnees veroorzaken (dwz het kort stoppen van ademen).

Een eerste infectie beschermt niet tegen een volgende infectie. Men kan dus meerdere keren per jaar besmet worden. Deze herinfecties hebben op de kinderleeftijd over het algemeen een milder beloop dan de eerste infectie en leiden dan tot een bovenste luchtweginfectie. Een pneumonie (longontsteking) is echter niet uitgesloten. 

Op volwassen leeftijd blijven de symptomen meestal beperkt tot een bovenste luchtweginfectie. Op oudere leeftijd neemt de kans op het ontwikkelen van een pneumonie weer toe. Onder verpleeghuisbewoners worden in toenemende mate explosies van RSV-infectie beschreven. 


*Verhoogde kans op ernstig verloop*

• Kinderen jonger dan twee jaar met chronische longaandoeningen of neuromusculaire afwijkingen van de ademhalingsspieren.
• Kinderen jonger dan twee jaar met congenitale hartafwijkingen.
• Kinderen met een gestoorde cellulaire immuniteit, zoals bij aids of acute lymfatische leukemie.
• (Ex-)prematuren geboren voor 32 weken zwangerschapsduur. 


*Verhoogd risico op ademnood (apneu):*
• Zuigelingen jonger dan twee maanden.
• Zuigelingen met apneu in de voorgeschiedenis.
• (Ex-)prematuren geboren voor 32 weken zwangerschapsduur. 


*Behandeling* 

Er bestaat geen geneesmiddel dat een RSV-infectie kan genezen. De behandeling is dus louter ondersteunend tot het lichaam zelf door aanmaak van antistoffen de infectie overwonnen heeft. Dat duurt ong. 10 dagen. 
Bij kinderen die thuis behandeld worden, moeten de ouders goed ingelicht worden. Het is immers zo dat gedurende de eerste dagen van de ziekte, de symptomen vaak nog toenemen en de ouders moeten hun kind goed observeren: hoe de ademhaling evolueert, of het drinken achteruitgaat...
Thuis worden aërosols met luchtwegverwijdende medicijnen toegediend en moet het neusje veelvuldig gespoeld en gereinigd worden. Geef nooit hoestsiroop. 
Goede kinesitherapie met aerosols en drainage kunnen het kind helpen om vlugger slijmen-vrij te zijn.
Bij achteruitgang van de toestand moet het kind alsnog opgenomen worden.
Opname in het ziekenhuis vindt plaats bij ernstige benauwdheid (zuurstofbehoefte of noodzaak tot beademing) en bij zuigelingen met voedingsproblemen.
In uitzonderingsgevallen kan klinisch met behulp van een vernevelaar het antivirale middel ribavarine worden toegediend. 
Secundaire bacteriële infecties zijn zeldzaam, dus antibiotica zijn meestal niet aangewezen.


*Maatregelen om de infectie bij hoogrisicokinderen te vermijden:*

• wegwerpzakdoeken gebruiken
• reinig regelmatig het speelgoed van kleine kinderen met een reinigingsmiddel
• was zo veel mogelijk de handen voordat u het uw kind pakt
• vermijd zo mogelijk contact met andere kinderen (crèches en onthaalmoeders) laat verkouden personen niet in de buurt van uw kind komen
• vermijd plaatsen waar gerookt wordt en rook zelf niet
• neem uw kind tijdens het rsv seizoen niet naar dichtbevolkte openbare plaatsen.


(bron: Gezondheid.be )

----------


## Agnes574

*Van tocht word je niet verkouden!* 

U weet niet meer waar uw hoofd staat van al het niezen en het snotteren. En de berg zakdoekjes slinkt zienderogen. 
Allesbehalve leuk is het, een verkoudheid. Maar kunnen we er iets aan doen?


*Oorzaak en Gevolg*

Een verkoudheid, ook wel rhinitis of acute coryza genoemd, wordt veroorzaakt door een virus. 
Koude, afkoeling of tocht veroorzaken dus geen verkoudheid, er is altijd een virus nodig. 
Het feit dat 'verkoudheden' vooral in de winter voorkomen, heeft waarschijnlijk zelfs niet met de temperatuur te maken, maar wel met het feit dat mensen meer binnen zitten en daardoor een groter risico lopen om besmet te raken.

De kans om het virus op te lopen is erg groot. Ten eerste omdat er enkele honderden virussen zijn die een verkoudheid kunnen veroorzaken. Bovendien zijn die virussen zeer besmettelijk. Even niezen of iemand de hand schudden is al genoeg om het virus door te geven.

Of u dan al dan niet ziek wordt, hangt af van de antistoffen die u hebt. Gezien het groot aantal aantal virussen die een verkoudheid kunnen teweegbrengen, is dat een beetje een kwestie van toeval. We kunnen immers niet immuun zijn tegen alle virussen. En men kan ook twee of meer verkoudheden na elkaar krijgen, gewoonweg omdat het om twee verschillende virussen gaat. Een infectie kan ook in de hand gewerkt worden door bepaalde omstandigheden die ons immunsysteem verzwakken, zoals bijvoorbeeld extreme vermoeidheid of stress.


*Behandeling*

Een echte remedie tegen verkoudheden bestaat er niet. Maar gelukkig verdwijnt het virus vanzelf na enkele dagen. Aangezien het om een virus gaat, zijn antibiotica totaal nutteloos.

Eventueel kan u gebruik maken van middeltjes om de neus te doen ontzwellen en de neusloop te verminderen. Vermijd echter langdurig gebruik van ontzwellende middelden omdat ze het slijmvlies kunnen irriteren. Om de neus vrij te maken, kan gewone inhalatie van waterdamp wonderen doen. In geval van koorts kan een aspirine of paracetamol worden genomen.


*Helpen vitamines?* 

Men zegt vaak dat vitamine C nuttig is om virussen te bestrijden, maar hiervoor bestaat geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs.


*Denk aan de volgende zaken*

*Denk er aan de huid onder de neus en rond de lippen te beschermen door ze bijvoorbeeld in te smeren met cacaoboter. Zo voorkomt u irritatie.

*Probeer zo veel mogelijk in een omgeving te blijven die niet te vochtig is en waar de temperatuur rond de 20° schommelt. Denk ook aan de mensen rondom u: laat geen zakdoeken rondslingeren, was regelmatig uw handen... zo kan u vermijden het virus verder te verspreiden.

*Wees ten slotte voorzichtig indien er erstiger symptomen optreden. Aarzel niet uw arts te raadplegen in geval van langdurige koorts, groenachtige slijmen, hoofdpijnen of ademhalingsmoeilijkheden, allemaal tekenen die kunnen wijzen op een bijkomende infectie, zoals bv. sinusitis. 


*Heb je griep of verkoudheid?* 

Veel mensen verwarren de gewone verkoudheid met griep. Griep is meestal een ernstigere ziekte dan een verkoudheid. De symptomen van een gewone verkoudheid beperken zich meestal tot de bovenste luchtwegen (hoesten, loopneus, niezen, waterige ogen en keelpijn). Koorts en spierpijn komen meestal niet voor bij een verkoudheid. De symptomen verdwijnen in het algemeen sneller en complicaties zoals een longontsteking komen slechts zelden voor 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Uw verkoudheid: met of zonder complicaties?*

Een verkoudheid mag dan wel geen ernstige ziekte zijn, dat is nog geen reden om ze helemaal te negeren. Wie een verkoudheid goed verzorgt, vermijdt niet alleen mogelijke complicaties, maar behoudt eveneens een zekere levenskwaliteit...


*Een verkoudheid kan leiden tot complicaties*

Een verkoudheid is een neusaandoening. Maar niet uitsluitend! 
Het neusslijmvlies is immers rechtstreeks verbonden met andere organen: de keel, de sinussen, de oren, en iets verder de hersenen, de ogen, de bronchiën... Al deze organen kunnen getroffen worden door het verkoudheidsvirus of door een bacterie, die zich in het lichaam nestelt ten gevolge van de virale aandoening. 
Het gevolg is dan een keelontsteking, een oorontsteking (vooral bij kinderen) of sinusitis. Vermits de sinussen rechtstreeks verbonden zijn met de ogen en de hersenen, kan sinusitis in sommige zeldzame gevallen leiden tot abcessen in de buurt van de ogen en soms zelfs (nog zeldzamer) tot hersenvliesontsteking. 

Uiteraard betreffen deze complicaties van complicaties slechts een zeer klein aandeel van de verkoudheden. Dat is echter geen reden om deze veelvoorkomende en onschuldige ziekte te negeren. En we mogen ook niet vergeten dat een verkoudheid ons soms toch serieus parten kan spelen.


*Enkele raadgevingen om een verkoudheid te vermijden*

Een verkoudheid is een veelvoorkomend virus, maar men kan er zich niettemin tegen beschermen... althans gedeeltelijk. Hier zijn alvast een aantal tips die u misschien zullen helpen om aan een verkoudheid te ontsnappen:
■Als iemand uit uw omgeving ziek is, blijf dan op een afstand van meer dan één meter om elke besmetting te voorkomen.
■Ga niet te vaak de kou in, vooral als u de neiging hebt om snel een verkoudheid op te doen. Door de kou wordt al een beroep gedaan op onze neus om de lucht die naar de longen moet, te verwarmen. Het slijmvlies kan daardoor minder doeltreffend zijn om te strijden tegen infecties.
■Ook al is het koud, vergeet niet af en toe eens buiten te komen en regelmatig de verschillende ruimten in huis te verluchten. Zichzelf bij manier van spreken thuis opsluiten, is de voornaamste oorzaak die leidt tot een epidemie van verkoudheden.


*Tips om het optreden van complicaties na een verkoudheid te vermijden*

U kunt een verkoudheid op natuurlijke wijze verzorgen door de gekende raadgevingen op te volgen. De traditionele geneeskunde kan de symptomen met neusdruppels behandelen om de neus te doen ontzwellen en om de neusloop te verminderen. Er wordt ook paracetamol gegeven tegen de pijn. 

Hier zijn nog een paar andere tips:
■Reinig uw slijmvliezen af en toe met fysiologisch serum. Het slijm kan dan gemakkelijker afgevoerd worden, wat de ademhaling zal vergemakkelijken.
■Vermijd te koude of te droge lucht, die de slijmvliezen, die het al zo moeilijk hebben wegens de verkoudheid, nog meer gaat irriteren.
■Rust goed uit en zorg ervoor dat u het goed warm hebt. Geef uw lichaam de energie die het nodig heeft om de ziekte het hoofd te bieden.
■Drink voldoende: een lopende neus zorgt voor vochtverlies, dat u moet compenseren door te drinken.
■En tot slot: raadpleeg uw arts als de symptomen langer dan tien dagen duren of als ze na 5 dagen verergeren.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

